
Oracle's own Hello World code will not compile - javinpaul
http://www.oracle.com/ocom/groups/public/@otn/documents/digitalasset/1891611.png
======
Recurecur
It does for me. Who upvoted you? =:-O

~~~
cpt1138
Since its an image you can't cut and paste it. Memory muscle probably
capitalized S in string.

~~~
Recurecur
Yes I did. Mea culpa... /sigh

------
cpt1138
string != String

